# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  Βλάβη σε VIDEO National Panasonic J-20

## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα σας και καλά Κούλουμα. 
Έχω ένα βίντεο Panasonic J-20 και βάζω μέσα μια κασσέτα να παίξει.Ενώ κάνει να ξεκινήσει, σταματάει και σβήνει το βίντεο και τίθεται σε κατάσταση stand by. Στη συνέχεια το ξανανοίγω, πατάω να γυρίσει την κασσέτα μπρός - πίσω και την γυρίζει χωρίς πρόβλημα. Τέλος πατάω το eject και ενώ αρχικά ακούγεται ο μηχανισμός, την κασσέτα δεν την βγάζει έξω. Σημειωτέον ότι η βλάβη παρουσιάστηκε μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος (έπεσε η ασφάλεια του πίνακα) και αυτό με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι η βλάβη είναι στο τροφοδοτικό. Αλλά από την άλλη μεριά όμως, γιατί να λειτουργεί κανονικά μπρός - πίσω η κασσέτα; Ζητώ την βοήθεια των Ειδικών, μιας και δεν υπάρχει σάλιο. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά όλους σας.

----------


## costas.panago

Χαιρετώ τον κ. Καθηγητή των fm. Ρε Θανάση το δικό μου video μου έχει κρατήσει μέσα την κασέτα και δεν μου την δίνει , τι να φταίει άραγε... Μάλλον σου δίνει μηνύματα ότι πρέπει να στραφείς προς κάποιο dvd !!!
Πέρα από την πλάκα νομίζω ότι δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει τις κεφαλές για να αρχίζει να διαβάζει την ταινία στην κασέτα αφού λες ότι "κάνει να ξεκινήσει". Και σε μένα πάει μπρος-πίσω την κασέτα αλλά αρνείται πεισματικά να μου την επιστρέψει. Έτσι αποφάσισα να έχω ένα τεράστιο και ακριβό ρολόι μόνο.

----------


## johnnkast

κοιταξε στο τροφοδοτικο Θαναση ...Αν ειναι παλμοτροφοδοτικο αλλαξε τους ηλεκτρολυτικους στο πρωτευον κυκλωμα ...ή..και στο δευτερευον κατι 1000ρηδες μετα τις ανορθωσεις....εχουν αδρανοποιηθει τα "λαδια" τους μετα την διακοπη.....(Το κοβω για εικοσαετια το βιντεο σου!!!...πρεπει ναναι αυτο που εχει ροδελα συντονισμου απο την πανω πλευρα...)

Κωστα μαλλον σου μπλοκαρε το ασανσερ της κασσετας μπορει και να σου καβαλησε κανα γραναζι...

καλες Αποκριες κυριοι!!!

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Γειά σου Κώστα Γερόλυκε των 80΄ς. Και σένα σε "μάτιασαν" βρε παλιοσυμμαθητά και σου κάηκε το βίντεο; Ή μάλλον σόϊ πάνε αυτά λόγω ηλικίας. Το δικό σου τί μοντέλο είναι;
Αγαπητέ Γιάννη johnnkast σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς στο τροφοδοτικό θα τους ψάξω σίγουρα. Δεν έχω όμως το σχηματικό για να μετρήσω τάσεις στην έξοδο ούτε και αναγράφονται κάπου. Αποκλείεται όμως να έχει καβαλήσει και το δικό μου κανένα γρανάζι, ή να έχει καεί κανένα ολοκληρωμένο στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού; Δεν έχω και καμιά εμπειρία σε αυτά.

----------


## johnnkast

Για να σιγουρευτεις για τους ηλεκτρολυτικους βρες ποιαδηποτε κοντα στα 12v ταση στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου συνδεσε μονιμα ενα πολυμετρο ,ξεκινα το ff  ή το rew  και δες αν γονατιζει ηταση....επισης βρες που ειναι ο πολυδιακοπτης mode...συνηθως ειναι απο την κατω πλευρα και καθαρισε τον με σπρευ (...αν και πιστευω σ'αυτο το βιντεο δυσκολα θα τον εντοπισεις...)....
ενα αλλο που πρεπει να προσεξεις ειναι στην κατω πλευρα που ειναι τα γραναζια αν υπαρχει ενα μικρο μοτερακι με χοντρο και κοντο ιμαντα...συνηθως αυτο δινει την κινηση στο play και eject...χαλαρωνει συνηθως το λαστιχακι.....προσεξε την ωρα που πατας play ή eject αν κινειται και πατιναρει.....αλλη περιπτωση δεν μπορω να θυμηθω.........πανε αρκετα χρονια που σταματησα τις επισκευες σε video

----------


## mystaki g

το video εχει μηχανισμο  G   http://translate.google.gr/translate...%26prmd%3Divns και εαν δεν εχεις ξαναφτιαξει  με τετοιο  μηχανισμο δεν νομιζω να τα καταφερεις.
το μονο που μπορεις, ειναι να αλλαξεις τους πυκνωτες στο τροφοδοτικο.αυτο θα το καταφερεις.


http://www.donberg.ie/catalogue/vide...s/23129-g.html

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Αγαπητέ Γιώργο Μystaki σε ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα και σένα. Μόνο και μόνο που είδα και διάβασα τις οδηγίες για τον μηχανισμό και ¨πελάγωσα¨. Θα αλλάξω όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς στο τροφοδοτικό και θα σας ενημερώσω. Πάντως ρε παιδιά πολύ κακό πράγμα η Βασκανία (μάτιασμα)!

----------


## ezizu

Γειά σου Θανάση.Το video έχει πρόβλημα στο τροφοδοτικο 100%.Άλλαξε όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς και στο πρωτεύων και στο δευτερεύων (εκτός από τον μεγάλο στα 400V στο πρωτεύων).Tσέκαρε και μια δίοδο ZENER 18V ή 20V στο δευτερεύων.Ο μηχανισμός 99,99% δεν έχει πρόβλημα από τη στιγμή που το έκανε ξαφνικά μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος.Ο μηχανισμός είναι πολύπλοκος, με πολλά σημεία χρονισμού και αν δεν τον γνωρίζεις σε συμβουλεύω να μην τον πειράξεις γιατί υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα να κάνεις ζημιά σε μηχανικά εξαρτήματα.Γρανάζια και εξαρτήματα αυτού δεν υπάρχουν από όσο γνωρίζω ,είναι κατεργημένα από την Panasonic.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα και πάλι. Άλλαξα όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πλην του μεγάλου στα 400V στο πρωτεύων και τίποτα. Στη συνέχεια μέτρησα τάσεις στην έξοδο. Έχει 13 επαφές. Από την πρώτη φεύγει άσπρο καλωδιάκι ενώ από τις υπόλοιπες μαύρα. Η πρώτη δίνει γύρω στα 48V, η δεύτερη 12V (δεν γονατίζει γυρνώντας την κασσέτα μπρός-πίσω), σε κάποια έξοδο μετράω αρνητική τάση, ενώ σε 2-3 δεν μετράω τίποτα. Στη συνέχεια ελέγχω τις διόδους - zener και και βρίσκω ύποπτη μία στο πρωτεύων, την ξεκολλάω και με το ωμόμετρο παρουσιάζει αντίσταση κατά την μία φορά 5 KΩ και κατά την άλλη 25 ΚΩ. Αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό; Εάν όχι σε τί τάση εργάζεται; Σημειωτέων ότι έχει τρεις γραμμές επάνω της από την κάθοδο προς την άνοδο, με χρώματα πορτοκαλί-μαύρο-μαύρο.

----------


## ezizu

Θανάση γεία σου.Από ότι κατάλαβα ,πάλι γονατίζει το τροφοδοτικό όταν πάει να κάνει κίνηση ο μηχανίσμος και το video σβύνει.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι και από την δίοδο ZENER που λες στο πρωτεύων και μάλλον είναι 30 VOLT (δεν έχω βρεί service manual και δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος).Οί τάσεις  που αναφέρεις είναι σωστές και σε 2-3 πόδια δεν μετράς τίποτα γιατί είναι συνδεδεμένα με γείωση.Αν θυμάμε καλά οι τάσεις είναι με την εξής σειρά:45V,12V,POWER ON/OFF ,14V,12V ,GND, 5V,5V,GND,GND,-29V, +HEATER,-HEATER. Οι τάσεις 45V,14V,  δεν είναι σταθεροποιημένες οπότε μπορεί να μετράς 48V και 15-18V ,καθώς και η μία τάση 12V (το δεύτερο πόδι νομίζω μετά τα 45V), και η τάση 5V είναι συνεχόμενες ,ακόμα και σε standby κατάσταση τισ μετράς κανονικά.Η τάση +HEATER  και -HEATER είναι η τάση για τα νήματα της οθόνης και την μετράς μεταξύ των δύο αυτών ποδιών στη ν φίσσα της εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού και πρέπει να είναι 3 εώς 5 V περίπου.Αν μετρήσεις ως προς γείωση το καθένα ξεχωριστά ,θα μετράς περίπου -19V εώς -21V. Να επισημάνω και ότι τους πυκνωτές 680μf/25V, επειδή δύσκολα θα τους βρείς, τους αλλάζεις με 1000μf/25V και όλοι οι πυκνωτές είναι 105C (θερμοκρασία).Ελπίζω να βοήθησα λίγο με αυτά  και για κάτι άλλο τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Παιδιά το Βίντεο μόλις το επισκεύασα ύστερα βέβαια και από την τελευταία παρότρυνση του φίλου μας ezizu. To πρόβλημα το είχε η zener στο πρωτεύων. Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την αμέριστη βοήθειά σας.

----------


## georgis

καλησπερα σε ολους.σε ενα NV-L28 η zener d16 στο δευτερευων ξερει κανενας ποσο ειναι;

----------


## ezizu

Είσαι σίγουρος για τον κωδικό θέσης της διόδου (D16) ;
Ξανά δες το αν θέλεις.
Τι χρώματα έχει πάνω της η δίοδος;
Αν θυμάμαι καλά στο δευτερεύων έχει δυο διόδους zener,την D13 (20V)  και την D14 (13V).

----------


## georgis

σωστα,d13 ειναι.κοκκινο και μαυρο εχει.ευχαριστω ezizu.

----------


## ezizu

Το χρώμα που φαίνεται κόκκινο, είναι λογικά πορτοκαλί.
Η D13 είναι δίοδος zener 13V.
Αν δεν έχεις zener 13V, νομίζω  ότι μπορείς να  βάλεις μια zener 12V, θα λειτουργήσει χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## georgis

κοκκινο και μαυρο ειναι 100%.εχω 20 εχω και 13 ,αν ηταν 13 ο πυκνωτης θα ηταν στα 16 και οχι 25.δεν αποτελει δεδομενο βεβαια ΑΥΤΟ.

----------


## ezizu

Έχεις δίκιο.
Εγώ έχω κάνει λάθος στο ποστ#15, οπότε μην το λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου. Sorry. :Sad: 

Στο ποστ#13 όμως είναι σωστά γραμμένα τα volt των διόδων .
Η D13 έχει όντως χρώματα κόκκινο και μαύρο και είναι δίοδος zener στα 20V .

Υ.Γ. (Αν είναι απαραίτητο να διορθωθεί το ποστ#15, παρακαλώ ας το κάνει κάποιος συντονιστής, επειδή εγώ πλέον δεν έχω αυτή την δυνατότητα) .

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

http://freeservicemanuals.info/en/se.../NVL28/VWVPS5/

Ορίστε και το service manual  :Smile: 

Το schematic του τροφοδοτικου θα το βρεις στη σελιδα 5.

----------

Papas00zas (26-03-16)

----------


## georgis

> http://freeservicemanuals.info/en/se.../NVL28/VWVPS5/
> 
> Ορίστε και το service manual 
> 
> Το schematic του τροφοδοτικου θα το βρεις στη σελιδα 5.


Ολα οκ.Η ζενερ στα 20volt και ολοι η πυκνωτες αλλαγμα.θα δουλευει για πολλα χρονια ακομα.

----------

